# Stylus sourcing



## sbell111 (Nov 11, 2011)

A number of people have mentioned that they buy cheap styluses and dissassemble them for materials, rather than purchase the CSUSA stylus kits.  I was wondering what styluses you guys buy for this purpose.  I've tried a few different ones and they didn't seem suitable for our purpose.


----------



## 76winger (Nov 11, 2011)

I'm fine with the CSUSA kits, although I'd like to see different plating options. 

I find it funny though that they offer replacement tubes, but not replacement tips. I'm guessing these rubbery tips will break down in time and crack, then replacements are going to be necessary.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 11, 2011)

I think that $3.45 for the CSUSA stylus tip kit is reasonable. I also would like to see them offer just the rubber tip for replacement.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 11, 2011)

Please do not turn this thread into why CSUSA kits are good or bad.  That's not the topic.


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Who has the drill long enough to drill out the blank enough for that long tube?  I have 4 sets from them and it appears the rubber tip is a bit more rugged that the ones I got off Amazon.

Replacement tip would be good.  Should be cost effective to include a spare with the purchase as well.

Tom


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 12, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> Who has the drill long enough to drill out the blank enough for that long tube?  I have 4 sets from them and it appears the rubber tip is a bit more rugged that the ones I got off Amazon.
> 
> Replacement tip would be good.  Should be cost effective to include a spare with the purchase as well.
> 
> Tom



I'm not sure what ones you are referring to.


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 13, 2011)

CSUSA stylus kits.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 14, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> CSUSA stylus kits.



This thread is actually not about CSUSA stylus kits.  It's about buying cheapo styluses, dissassembling them, and making custom styluses from the parts.


----------



## Haynie (Nov 14, 2011)

Someone posted a link in a thread, but I can't find it.  Kind of like my desk.  I know it is around here somewhere but I can't find it. :biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Nov 14, 2011)

But using a cheaper stylus, may not be such a good Idea, and as for replacing the Silicone end, that's held pretty firmly by the ring that's supposed to be pressed on.
The only other Capacitance stylus tip I've sen is the one from Best Buy and that thing is 25.00. so the 3.50 for the one from CSUSA seems cheap enough, but then with my unlimited source of finance I guess it all relative right??


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 14, 2011)

sbell111 said:


> tjseagrove said:
> 
> 
> > CSUSA stylus kits.
> ...



True, but whether it is a CSUSA kit or a cheapo, the length you have to drill is longer than the 7mm drills I am able to get from our vendors (at least what I could find).  Since I have to drill longer than normal I asked a basic question on longer drills using CSUSA kits as an example.  Nothing inferred beyond the intent of the post.

Tom


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 14, 2011)

bitshird said:


> But using a cheaper stylus, may not be such a good Idea, and as for replacing the Silicone end, that's held pretty firmly by the ring that's supposed to be pressed on.
> The only other Capacitance stylus tip I've sen is the one from Best Buy and that thing is 25.00. so the 3.50 for the one from CSUSA seems cheap enough, but then with my unlimited source of finance I guess it all relative right??



Loads of much less expensive capacitance styluses are available online.  Sourcing these may save money and provide more options.

Honestly, the argument that buying a CSUSA one is the best option due to cost or ease could be made about just about any part of our activity.  Still, we cast our own resin blanks, stabilize our own wood, make 'pentel' pencils, and even utilize non-kit components when making pens.  This is no different.

Those that are not interested in going this route seriously need not bother replying to this thread as the topic of it is not a debate on whether CSUSA's solution is the best or is even flawed in any way.  The topic is narrowly defined:  For those that choose not to go the CSUSA route, what styluses are sourced for conversion?


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 14, 2011)

tjseagrove said:


> sbell111 said:
> 
> 
> > tjseagrove said:
> ...


According to CSUSA, the Colt 5-Star drill bit required in the assembly directions is six inches long.  That should be plenty long enough to drill the 4 3/8" blank.  

Now back to our thread, already in progress...


----------



## juteck (Nov 14, 2011)

CSUSA stylus kits are the only "kits" I've seen specifically for this, so far. I've also done Google searches for "capacitive+stylus", but haven't been able to source any cheaper than the components at CSUSA. 

There are some vendors through Amazon that sell them on the cheap, but customer feedback is "iffy", so I'd be cautious in how easy they would be to dis-assemble and rebuild -- http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Tou...JMO6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1321299751&sr=8-9

You can always search Amazon for some other options as well.... http://www.amazon.com/mn/search/?rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3Acapacitive%20stylus&page=1&rd=1

You might luck in at some of the discount department stores or even a dollar store that carry these, unfortunately, many of these do not have a good online catalog.

If you're looking for alternatives, search for "Instructables+stylus" and you'll see several ideas, including using conductive thread (http://www.sparkfun.com/products/10120), and others using conductive foam, anti-static packaging, anti-static socks, etc. Keep in mind that many of these projects are not created as a craft or art, but rather a cheap to free method of saying "yes, it can be done".

Good luck with your search, and if you happen to find an economical source that's practical to dis-assemble and re-build, please share your creation with us (and be prepared for the requests for a tutorial.....)


----------



## tjseagrove (Nov 14, 2011)

juteck said:


> ...There are some vendors through Amazon that sell them on the cheap, but customer feedback is "iffy", so I'd be cautious in how easy they would be to dis-assemble and rebuild -- http://www.amazon.com/Universal-Tou...JMO6/ref=sr_1_9?ie=UTF8&qid=1321299751&sr=8-9



I bought a few of those and found the tip a bit soft.  I had to press hard to make it work and that deformed the tip.  There were instructions posted to the Yahoo Pen Group on how to convert it to a turned stylus for those interested.  The instructions should work for similar conversions as well.

Tom


----------



## clapiana (Nov 15, 2011)

Over the past year I have bought over a dozen stylus and disassembled them looking for the cheap holy grail...nothing yet.  Everything but the $20 units from best buy turned out not to work on an iPad.  The craft USA also is a gamble depending on how you make the stylus if you are not touching metal.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 15, 2011)

Haynie said:


> Someone posted a link in a thread, but I can't find it.  Kind of like my desk.  I know it is around here somewhere but I can't find it. :biggrin:



I posted in a thread that I have bought stylus from United Integral Inc  They have a metal tube that is exactly 7mm and fits inside a 7mm hole.  I used a clip and top from a slim line kit.  Here is the link unitedintegral.com
I use them and they work well.  Here is the link http://unitedintegral.com/Search.aspx?k=
Type in the word stylus in the keyword and 5 styles come up.  I use the APL-IPH-STY-PEN.
I drill with a long 7mm drill bit that I bought at Woodcraft and it is long enough for even a 5" blank.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 16, 2011)

clapiana said:


> Over the past year I have bought over a dozen stylus and disassembled them looking for the cheap holy grail...nothing yet.  Everything but the $20 units from best buy turned out not to work on an iPad.  The craft USA also is a gamble depending on how you make the stylus if you are not touching metal.



Craig, I made my tube in two parts to match the length of a segmented blank I made a few years ago and never turned, I though I'd screwed up because some epoxy is insulating the finial with the clip, from the longer bottom tube, BUT the stylus still works on my Android, and I don't have to press hard or contact any metal, not even the chrome press on ring, I just bought the 3.50 set up from CSUSA, the silicone seems to be pretty firm, and not to ap5 to deform. I can text at a much faster rate, and the accuracy compared to my chubby arthritic digits is great. Now I have some 10 in. 7mm tubes and I'll make some with full contact with the clip.
The one My Son In Law made was done on a Creekline pen, and I can't tell any difference in the touch of the silicone pad, and there is plenty of skin to metal, just from the centerband, 
but I don't like writing with a ball point, so I gots to figure a way to do a conversion like maybe on a Triton Roller ball.
But I think I'll order a dozen or so from Cindy's source, since I still have 4 weeks until our last show of the year. The price is great, if they seem like a decent reasonably high shore silicon having a decent durometer to prevent squashing, I like saving money, just not too sure how to secure the silicon pad to the rest of the stylus, I can machine a part like the one Dick used or like the one CSUSA provides, BUT my machine time is kind of scarce with doing the woodchucks.
I wish I could enjoy this as a hobby again!!


----------



## clapiana (Nov 16, 2011)

cindy have you tried those on an ipad?  how much pressure is needed.  does it work smoothly if you are only touching wood?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 16, 2011)

I like Cindy's link... I've been using ones I bought from Focalprice in China before the cheap ones were available here.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 16, 2011)

DurocShark said:


> I like Cindy's link... I've been using ones I bought from Focalprice in China before the cheap ones were available here.



Are yours the same as hers or do you use a different one?


----------



## DurocShark (Nov 16, 2011)

No, the ones I got are different. They don't use tubes. So I have to cut a mount on the lathe for the rubber and ring.


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Home Depot sells two ball point, Blackberry stylus, laser pointer and led flashlight pens for $4.

These Multi -Function Pen flashlight stylus are made by E -Tec (Commercial Electric). The HD product number is 20909-96195 and they will be on sale ($4)for a 2 combo pen set until Sunday after Thanksgiving.

DAMHIKT! As it is a "secret".

I have NOT found a conductive stylus that actually works on Iphone, IPad and Droid for less than $6. For that reason, I use the CSUSA stylus tip. It works all the I products and actually works the "swipe" function on Droid.


----------



## sbell111 (Nov 17, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> I have NOT found a conductive stylus that actually works on Iphone, IPad and Droid for less than $6.


I've found several that work perfectly fine on our iStuff.  They just weren't easily adapted to our purpose.  I've ordered a few of the one's that Cindy has been converting and will play around with those.


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 18, 2011)

The ones that I order come apart.  They have a metal tube and the end is on a plastic piece that comes out easily.  I discard the clip since it is plastic.  I use it on my ipad with no problem.  I have tried in a my friends iphone and android.  I just make sure that I don't make the body too thick.


----------



## larryc (Nov 18, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Home Depot sells two ball point, Blackberry stylus, laser pointer and led flashlight pens for $4.
> 
> These Multi -Function Pen flashlight stylus are made by E -Tec (Commercial Electric). The HD product number is 20909-96195 and they will be on sale ($4)for a 2 combo pen set until Sunday after Thanksgiving.
> 
> ...



I just checked at my local HD and they did not have the item available although they did say it may be a Black Friday item that wouldn't be available until the 25th.


----------



## bitshird (Nov 18, 2011)

I didn't think the Blackberry's were capacitance sensing, I thought they were pressure?


----------



## nava1uni (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a blackberry and it doesn't use any kind of stylus.


----------



## clapiana (Nov 19, 2011)

Correct the blackberry touch is pressure as a matter a fact the complete screen pushes down to make the 'click' preventing the headache of accidental clicks like you get often on an iPhone when talking to people

Not a good design IMO and a stylus doesn't make sense


----------



## PenMan1 (Nov 19, 2011)

When I said Blackberry stylus, I am referring to a stylus that is non conductive and works on pressure. The Home Depot stylus, led flashlight, laser pointer, pen combo works very well on the smart phone (including the older BlackBerry) that has the tiny little keyboard keys.

Larry: I'll  try to photo and post the packaging of the HD set later today. Many of the stores won't have this till next week, as it is a promo item. I really like the design and I am looking at ways to use the components to keep the light, pointer, twist pen and change it to the $3.45 conductive stylus.

It will be located in a special section of the store that contain the small gift packed wrenches, screwdrivers, drill bits, $9 power inverters, etc.


----------



## larryc (Nov 25, 2011)

Went to HD today and picked up a couple of the stylus, laser, flashlights. The stylus works great on my iPad and it doesn't seem to be anything but the flat, metal end of the pen. So I said to myself, "Self, if a metal item can be used for a stylus then what would happen if you used one of the many pens that you have made that are just laying around." The first pen I picked up was an Executive Sierra and it worked great as a stylus. Then I tried a Iris pen - didn't work. Neither did a regular Sierra. Tried several others and it seems if it has a flat end it will work. A rounded end won't work. A Marksman works, a Slimline works, one end of the Roman Harvest works. All the flat end pens also worked on my iPhone.


----------

